# So Resetti deletes your town in the EU version... WHAT?



## cheezu (Feb 4, 2014)

I saw a video on Youtube which looked rather fake. In it, Resetti deleted a player's town because he/she reset the game too many times. Though the video looked fake, some of the comments posted confirmed that this happens... but only in the EU version. Is this true?
It's rather scary to be honest. I personally don't reset (probably only did so twice and that's only because I forgot to save when quitting - ooops). But still, having built the reset centre and owning the EU version makes this a rather worrisome prospect. I know that some people on this forum reset multiple times for camp site visitors and plot placement so I thought that someone would perhaps know for certain. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 4, 2014)

It's only in City Folk, and only in the EU version as you said, it's not like that in New Leaf.
Well that's what people say, I never played it, just to make that clear.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 4, 2014)

By reset, most of us create new save file to either reset campsite, reset villager plot, reset town map(for new mayor) and those who reset with their existing character, yes probably want to annoy Resetti lolx~ But don't worry this will not happen in ACNL~ but not sure for EU version tho =x


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2014)

I looked it up and apparently this is a prominent rumor in City Folk as well. I'm willing to bet it's fake - it's honestly ridiculous, Nintendo wouldn't put something like that in AC, and there's no real evidence for it.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 4, 2014)

Rivers said:


> I looked it up and apparently this is a prominent rumor in City Folk as well. I'm willing to bet it's fake - it's honestly ridiculous, Nintendo wouldn't put something like that in AC, and there's no real evidence for it.


Yeah, I was worried by all the people commenting and confirming it... I mean, it's possible that they were just trolling.
I do find it quite absurd as well.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it! I've seen people confirm things proven impossible by the game code in other games - it doesn't stop them. I don't know why they do it - maybe they were taken in by a lie, maybe they're trolling .. no idea.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 4, 2014)

Could you maybe post a link to the video?

I sincerely doubt it would be in either game, though. I believe I reset quite a bit in City Folk, and it's never happened to me, and in New Leaf, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't add something like that seeing as they made Resetti only available through the Surveillance Center because he scared younger players.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 4, 2014)

Burumun said:


> Could you maybe post a link to the video?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it would be in either game, though. I believe I reset quite a bit in City Folk, and it's never happened to me, and in New Leaf, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't add something like that seeing as they made Resetti only available through the Surveillance Center because he scared younger players.


The video is from City Folk, I believe, and you can watch it here.
As I said, it looks rather fake to me.
Then I looked up some threads on the matter and some people were claiming that he does the same thing in New Leaf. I remember because this one girl specifically said that her mom turns flicks the power switch on her 3DS at times and that her town was erased by Resetti thanks to that. :/


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2014)

First time I heard about this rumor was when the original (NGC) Animal Crossing was out. Was a fake back then and it's definitely a fake now. Only way it can be deleted is by data corruption.


----------



## Jonesey (Feb 4, 2014)

It happens in the EU version of city folk. after you reset ALOT Resetti loses his mind and deletes your save file. It does not happen in any other Animal Crossing game. I can confirm it works from my cousin who lives in England.


----------



## Liquefy (Feb 4, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> It's only in City Folk, and only in the EU version as you said, it's not like that in New Leaf.
> Well that's what people say, I never played it, just to make that clear.



This is NOT true.  Posting false information as fact is trolling.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought Resetti was just joking though?


----------



## BlueLeaf (Feb 4, 2014)

In the U.S. version, Resetti pretends to delete your town. I'm not sure on the EU version, but the idea seems fake.


----------



## Kindra (Feb 4, 2014)

There was a thread about this on ACC a while ago. 
Somebody actually got out their game and tested it. It's false.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 4, 2014)

Kindra said:


> There was a thread about this on ACC a while ago.
> Somebody actually got out their game and tested it. It's false.



Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 4, 2014)

It is kind of obvious that it is fake. I mean, there's no logic behind it. And to all you curious on the video, click here -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvxE6R6NjmE

At least, I think that's the one.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd heard that in one of the older versions, Resetti does appear to have deleted the town, in so far as the game "resets" in front of your eyes, but the file is still there.  I've never experienced it, but am not a resetter of habit so wouldn't have done.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 4, 2014)

Liquefy said:


> This is NOT true.  Posting false information as fact is trolling.



How about you prove it wrong?
And I never claimed it were facts, if you learned to read (Which would be a useful skill considering that you're on a forum) Then you would realize that I did indeed say that I did not play is so I would not know for sure.


----------



## vexnir (Feb 4, 2014)

It's only a rumor about EU City Folk and not any other version. It's been proven false, I've watched a video where someone decided to test it and reset 50 times (as that's the number needed.) Resetti just throws in a fake reset and says something along the lines of "I scared ya, huh?"

Actually, if I ever have time, I could test it out as I have Let's Go To The City (EU City Folk) and never play it, not sure if there's any save on it even.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> How about you prove it wrong?
> And I never claimed it were facts, if you learned to read (Which would be a useful skill considering that you're on a forum) Then you would realize that I did indeed say that I did not play is so I would not know for sure.



Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.

You are spreading lies. It doesn't happen in any AC version. Ever.

Nevermind, I thought the original person was responding to the last person last page.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Feb 4, 2014)

vexnir said:


> It's only a rumor about EU City Folk and not any other version. It's been proven false, I've watched a video where someone decided to test it and reset 50 times (as that's the number needed.) Resetti just throws in a fake reset and says something along the lines of "I scared ya, huh?"
> 
> Actually, if I ever have time, I could test it out as I have Let's Go To The City (EU City Folk) and never play it, not sure if there's any save on it even.



^ Thank you!  (Must be how I heard it).  I also have LGTTC but like you, I'm not sure anything's even on it!!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya'll be believin' anything.


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 4, 2014)

Ive got the eu version... He just fakes a reset, nothing else

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^^^^
ACLGTTC


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Ive got the eu version... He just fakes a reset, nothing else
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



He does the same in the Gamecube version.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah I remember him getting so mad he reset for me. I began crying because I didn't know any better (I was only like 9) but then he came back and all was right in the world again


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

skip to 2:44 
I did not make this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5J8uvC2hTg


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

Jesus the graphics in CF were...wow.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 5, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> skip to 2:44
> I did not make this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5J8uvC2hTg



So it's pretty much just a rumor. Thanks.


----------

